# Top Round



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2007)

3lb Top Round commonly mis-labeled as a "London Broil" which it's not!  :roll:   Anyways, I rubbed it down with Wolfe Rub Bold then cooked indirect in the 250* range until it hit 110* (bout an hour) then finished with a good 500* sear.  I also did some asparagus marinated in Zesty Italian dressing and baked potatoes.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great!
Did you just open the vents to get the temp up? or add a chimney?


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 15, 2007)

looking good larry.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 15, 2007)

Man Oh Man...that looks mighty goooood Larry!!! Great Job!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## TheCook (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice one Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> Did you just open the vents to get the temp up? or add a chimney?



Pulled it off the cooker for a couple minutes, opened the vents and in less than 5 minutes it was at 500*.  I've never used a chimney on the oval, no need to really.  I just use a hose torch to light a small amount in the cooker and it will get going really fast from there.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great lookin' eats Larry.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great LarrY!

Wow!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

What...no PIT BEEF??!?!?!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 15, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What...no PIT BEEF??!?!?!



They had the roasts as well,but I just decided to do it this way.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 15, 2007)

sounds like london broil? Looks fine larr


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

JB.......please don't open the London Broil....Top Round argument again.........I beg you


----------



## john a (Jul 15, 2007)

That's a fine looking dinner plate Larry. What's a London Broil  :twisted: 

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowled ... r=disabled


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2007)

Well turn me loose on that puppy long enough to pound the snot out of it with the sharp edge of my Old Hickory butcher knife on both sides then a generous dusting with salt n peppa then an egg wash and roll in flour..and into the hot grease for a bit. I teach yall how to make whut is called Chicken Fried Steak. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Isn't that made with cheekan??


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

one of my all time favorites chicken fried steak with that white gravy and biscuits. 

Oh my lordy I am craving some now.


----------



## john a (Jul 16, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> one of my all time favorites chicken fried steak with that white gravy and biscuits.
> 
> Oh my lordy I am craving some now.



Here you go Diva:











Yes, the biscuit did get split and had gravy added to it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmmm, probably tasted good, but...

If that was _*real chicken-fried steak*_ there would be grits and'or potatoes and/or rice.  And maybe a couple of eggs fried real easy.  The only red would be hot sauce, and the only green left on the counter for the gal who called you "honey."

Ain't that right, sugar?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 16, 2007)

......back on topic...........looks great Larry. I've given up on the "London Broils" and prefer the flank steaks myself


----------



## john a (Jul 16, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Hmmm, probably tasted good, but...
> 
> If that was _*real chicken-fried steak*_ there would be grits and'or potatoes and/or rice.  And maybe a couple of eggs fried real easy.  The only red would be hot sauce, and the only green left on the counter for the gal who called you "honey."
> 
> Ain't that right, sugar?



*Closer*


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 16, 2007)

I give up!  We'll be over for dinner around 7.  Anything we should bring, besides the usual hostess gift?

Rich


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great Larry!


----------

